# Emperor's Crossing



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

[DATA FILE-6156789.M41; Phillips, Saul (personal log)] 


My lord this file is a more or less accurate account of the events that transpired at Emperor’s Crossroads, ref 789/36,

Your ever loyal servant,
Grenfell Keller…..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


“Damned heretics” was the first thing I said, when the Imperial Guardsmen patrol I was attached to entered the small township of Emperor’s Crossroads, usually a busy bustling town, a very life filled town, well dear diary it was when I was there last, but where were all the people, the women the children?

The chapel of the town’s small church were torn off at the hinges, bent, dented and scratched, also strangely rusted all over, but this was of no consequence to what I saw when we turned around into the main town plaza, rotting bodies of dead men, women and children were all heaped in a pile, brown from the system’s merciless sun, '_like a pile of raisins _' I thought to myself, instantly being disgusted with myself for thinking of food with what I was seeing before me.

“By the Throne, what evil have these heretics wrought, what human would do this to another person?” muttered a new guardsman, who I hadn’t learnt his name yet, must remind myself to do that sometime….

Now where was I? ahh yes, as if I could ever forget what happened next….

The ever inscrutable Sergeant Huxe, calmly instructed his men, “Keep quiet, the bastards who did this might still be here, so spread out and look for any survivors and take them back to the transport and we’ll get them to safety, understood?,” and the Sergeant looked around for any protests “Well, get going”

I began to walk off with the others but Huxe called me back “Reverend. You and Private Wilson will accompany me into the church and see if we can’t find some survivors or even the town’s priest, now keep sharp” and without a further word the Sergeant walked off in the direction of the church.

The church was easily the biggest building in the town, towering over even the biggest homesteads and wide enough to hold the entire town so it doubled as a meeting hall for the town leaders, when we walked in through the churches threshold and into the cool dark we noticed something, something really badly stank in there as well, a damp dark dank smell, one of rotten eggs and fetid meat, but what we saw made our stomachs turn.

The towns old elderly priest was now a bloated monstrosity, his immense bulk was precariously balancing on a sprawl of spider-like legs, intrestines and a lung hung outside his body, which in itself was more like a hive of boils, and even with his face half rotted away he was still spitting out his unholy eulogy “Come, Children of Nurgle, give praise to whom who took away all pain, give all you are to Grandfather Nurgle”

My gaze went from the dark preacher to those who he was addressing, the townspeople were still appearing vaguely humanoid, but most of their skin was a dirty green or brown or like some, has just peeled off.

Seeing the corruption all around me anger flared up within me, raging to get out and I dived down into that red anger and leveled the shotgun I wielded and fired, spraying ball bearings and thrice blessed saltpeter, exploding the bloated priest and decapitating some of the walking corpses standing next to him.

“Damn it Rev, get out of there” roared the sergeant, firing his own weapon twice, killing two and tripping more, making a pile of bodies and buying us valuable time while we turned tail and ran back out into the sterile sunshine Sergeant Huxe roared into a vox 

[ ALL GUARDSMEN, BACK TO THE CHIMERA]

Our group was the second to arrive, but we had no time to explain the situation to the first group, because we didn’t have to ,the turret on the transport turned to face the enemy and fired the multi-laser cutting through the massed horde with terrifying efficiency, all of us outside the tank added out own fire, I myself kept firing until I ran out of shotgun shells and then swung the heirloom of my house around from my back, the venerable bolter spat death at the enemy, it’s exploding shells usually taking two zombies with it usually more, but in the haze of battle I didn’t care, all I cared about was living on past that day……

When the smoke cleared from the muzzles of out guns and the dirt settled around the bodies of the town-folk, we looked around at the carnage we wrought, we had killed all of the Nurgle worshippers and all the other member of the patrol had stepped out from cover and circled the tank and Sergeant Huxe said “We’re returning to base, immediately, get in the tank”

The entire patrol got into the gloom of the tank’s interior, the space in whixh we were sitting instantly filled with smoke from the laboring engines, I was told later on that we were climbing up a steep hill when the chimera flipped. When we all finally got out we saw what had happened, a crater in the ground told us all we needed to know, someone had placed the mine in front of us and now we were stranded at Emperor’s Crossroads, with the plagued children of Nurgle. 

I shall write more on the morn, Sergean Huxe informs us we must find shelter for the night and fortify it before the rest of the plague zombies start showing up.....

[Thought for the day, Purge the unclean]


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

ENTRY 24514/M41

[Thought for the day; A foolish man puts his trust in luck, a wise man put his trust in the Emperor]​
Dear Diary,

The Emperor must have been watching us these last few days, I have seen such things that I sincerely hope never again to see again, but I will faithfully record them so I can at least keep the memory of the fallen alive...

After we cleared and fortified the town's small arbites precinct, curiously enough there were no signs of battle, but all the same I am comforted by the thick walls around me, it would take a lot to topple these, Sergeant Huxe has organized search parties to clear the last, and darkest of the inner chambers, luckily we encountered none of the town's diseased populace, so we set to work repairing the misused defenses of the outer walls and when the sergeant was satisfied we salvaged all we could from the wrecked chimera. 

When we got back to the precinct we had somehow amassed a large collection of useful items; blankets, emergency rations, jerry cans full of water and many others, but we barely had shut the gates behind us and deposited it on the ground when one of the sentries on the wall began yelling hysterically, "Those..._things_ are coming!"

I turn and ran towards the nearest stairs leading up to the outer wall's parapet, my borrowed lasgun slapping against my, also _alas_, borrowed flak armor, but my dearest diary, when I looked over the wall I didn’t see any individual enemies, but a whole broiling sea of them, all jostling and groaning piteously, and definitely smelling of things I don’t care to mention or maybe I just don’t want to.

But the same rage I had felt the first time I saw these victims of disease, overcame me and I unholstered my weapon and fired, it surprised me how fragile some of these so-called zombies were, sometimes my lasgun killed two of them with one shot, but I was past caring all I kept doing was firing, fire, fire, fire, all turning into a blur then a red haze and finally I don’t remember the rest...

Later I was informed by our patrol's wide eyed medical officer, Herman Ternsy, that I had fired my rifle until I had run out of energy cells, instead of stopping there I had also, apparently, jumped down into the midst of the diseased and then proceeded to go through them like a hurricane with my chainsword, according to the young man, when I asked him who told him this story he said, "Nobody Reverend, I saw you do all that with me own eyes"

I looked up at him as if he had just grown a new head and I tried to sit up, but a wave of pain met me, the kind medic nearly shoved me back down and said with some annoyance, as if he had to do this with me more than once, "lay down and DONT MOVE!" the last few words coming out as a strangled half-scream, "you have three broken ribs, a mild concussion and one perfectly slashed up right arm"

I started to say, 'how?' when he waved me quiet, impatiently, and slowly explained how I was wounded, " You did jump into the middle of a whole lot of angry enemies, they all started clawing at your arm when they realized what that chainsword of yours can do, and the ribs are from when they threw you into the wall as well as the concussion from Sergeant Huxe to take you back inside, you were still raving by the time the zombies retreated"

"Huxe knocked me out?" I asked incredulously, the Sergeant was mostly a quiet man who wouldn’t hit anyone in the patrol except for good reason, "I must of been totally out of control, but how did it happen?” I also asked myself

and even to this day I still don’t know, Diary what's happening to me?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
hope you like it, this thread needs some replys for me to know if I should continue


----------



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

dude continue that so bad because thats so awsome with the plague zombies. 
And the only way plague zombies are created is by tyfus (i know thats not how its spelled but anyway) the herald of nurgle because he has the plague. so maybie trie adding him in because it would be awsome to know what he says and his charateristics.
and i think i can see what ur doing with 'Reverend': is he going to turn into a possessed nurgle champion?


----------

